# Perfect for old eye's coiling



## kimbo (5/8/15)

https://www.fasttech.com/products/3028500


----------



## zadiac (5/8/15)

Sigh........yes. One of these days I'll have to................


----------



## Derick (5/8/15)

Sadly, I have considered these as well


----------



## kimbo (5/8/15)

Derick said:


> Sadly, I have considered these as well




That one can do that as well and you get a head piece as well


----------



## kimbo (5/8/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (5/8/15)

Can you oldies see this

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Derick (5/8/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> View attachment 32942
> Can you oldies see this


Yep, and if I use my cellphone and zoom in I can see it too

Problem with laughing at oldies, is that you are laughing at your future self


----------



## Deckie (5/8/15)

Sigh .... I have to !!


----------



## Average vapor Joe (5/8/15)

Derick said:


> Yep, and if I use my cellphone and zoom in I can see it too
> 
> Problem with laughing at oldies, is that you are laughing at your future self


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/15)

I already have a system!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (5/8/15)

Prob with this is that when my eyes are old enough to use one of these my hands will prob be too shaky to wrap a decent coil lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (5/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I already have a system!
> View attachment 32945


Rob that's a cool young man coiling aid.  Where can a young guy get such a beauty?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (5/8/15)

Deckie said:


> Rob that's a cool young man coiling aid.  Where can a young guy get such a beauty?



Yoh, That thing looks lab quality...


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/15)

Deckie said:


> Rob that's a cool young man coiling aid.  Where can a young guy get such a beauty?



I'm trying to remember... if I'm not mistaken @Andre pointed me in the right direction... I have since seen them in a few stores... I will search my records in the interim... but I'm sure @Andre will come along and remind me.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/15)

Ahhh it was Cape Watch Company... seems they have a slightly different model now.

http://www.capewatch.co.za/illuminated-magnifier-table-top-oval-100mm-lens-m0118


----------



## Dr Phil (5/8/15)

Heheh need one for my old man see him wicking some times i step in to help


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/15)

Ahhhh found it!

http://www.capewatch.co.za/illuminated-magnifier-table-top-m0092

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/8/15)

Deckie said:


> Rob that's a cool young man coiling aid.  Where can a young guy get such a beauty?


That is the M0092 below. I have the same one. Works a treat.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (5/8/15)

Ah, snap - you posted it whilst I was looking for the details.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Deckie (5/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhh it was Cape Watch Company... seems they have a slightly different model now.
> 
> http://www.capewatch.co.za/illuminated-magnifier-table-top-oval-100mm-lens-m0118


Thanks Rob I'm going wander over there & have squiz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (5/8/15)

Bwahahaha old people


----------



## Deckie (5/8/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Bwahahaha old people


Over on our side we've got cookies & soon Muffcake

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (5/8/15)

Deckie said:


> Over on our side we've got cookies & soon Muffcake



How old is being on your side ?


----------



## kev mac (6/8/15)

kimbo said:


> https://www.fasttech.com/products/3028500


I'm going w/the20x loupe glasses

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (6/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I already have a system!


Can relate


----------

